# IH 1086 Loader Cylinder Broken Ram Advice



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This morning I was going to shred the rest of the Hay Meadow.
I walked around the IH 1086 and checked all the fluid levels, air pressure, gear oil on the bush hog.

All was good.

Started it up, everything sounded good. Went up the hill to the meadow, got 1/4 mile from the barn and heard a loud crack.
Turned to look at the mower and smoke was coming up at the back edge - not near anything important. But it was smoke. 

I shut down the PTO. Smoke quit.

Figured I had toasted a clutch (and yes, that is the full extent of my knowledge of bat wing mowers).

It drove like there was a little shimmy all the way back to the barn.

At the barn I get off and check the mower carefully, doesn't look like there is a problem. No odor. Beats me what is wrong.

Til I get to the front of the tractor.

The hay spear is no longer pointed to the front, its pointed to the rear as if it were a plow. I also notice that the passenger side cylinder ram is broken off and only about 1/2 of it is still there.

I did walk the 1/4 out and seemed like 1/2 mile back looking for the missing piece (would be about 12 to 18 inches long and 1 1/2 inches wide metal rod. Found nothing.

Now I'm thinking the missing piece is wedged in the mower blades or something underneath and got it binding so it started smoking. But I'm not getting under the mower without someone around that knows what the heck to do.

Where does someone get a new cylinder?
I checked at the local co-op and was told 'we don't carry it cause the bottom ain't round'.
I've learned not to argue, they just have so much brain power and can't be wasting it on a newbie.

Where do I get replacement cylinders?
How do I measure this one to know what to get?

My assumption is it will about the same cost to get a new one and certainly several weeks sooner than if I have this one rebuilt-- if it can be rebuilt.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

And while we are at this,
How do I determine what type of loader this is and which company manufactured it?

Is there a serial number somewhere?

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Here is a picture


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No photo, but is the loader the IH 2450 made for this tractor?


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

must have been a delay on my phone getting the photo attached.
Its there now.
I'll check on the IH 2450


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I think it looks sort of like this picture:









Website says:
*International 2544 Loader Tractor | Tractor, Snowblower ..*

Its got the square metal at the junction. The oversize big side support and if you look over to the far arm there are multiple hoses. Not exactly the same but similar.

But I don't know how to tell unless there is a serial number or something somewhere. Not sure where to look when I go down to the estate tomorrow.

JW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it were me, I would take the broken cylinder, and the good cylinder to a hydraulic repair shop and have them give you a repair quote. Depending on the damage to the cylinder housing itself, they may be able to build you a new ram and piston assembly at a reasonable price.

If that does not work, and you have a Case/IH dealer handy, take the good cylinder from the other side in and have them match the cylinder and give you a replacement price. 

If this is one of the tilt cylinders, I suspect the new Case cylinder you need is part 47946902 which is a replacement part for the obsolete part 1272456C91. You will likely need to take these numbers with you to give them a place to start. 

In Case/IH parts the loader cylinders have been superseded with new assemblies several times, and the original IH pistons and rams are no longer available.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

That would probably be the best option.

I've had 3 of the 4 cylinders removed from the estate Case Backhoe and took them down to have them repacked last year. They were very heavy and I had two of my dad's friends help me decide what to do and where to take them.

Thing is, the local folks are so backlogged it was months before they were ready. 
But I can see that they would be less expensive to fix if possible than to replace.

Thank you for the part numbers and recommendation.. gives me a place to start.
I'm seriously out of my element here.

It looks like I'm going to have to use a torch and cut off the hay spear, too much tension to get it off since the hay spear frame is bent and twisted. 

I'll get a decent picture of my 'catastrophic failure' once I get my day started. For some strange reason, Mother Nature decided to bless us with a rip-snorting thunder and lightning and rain storm last night.
LOL

JW


----------

